# Is this a mosaic?



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

This is actually Treesa's bird Whiskey that I am babysitting while she is on Vacation. I think this bird may be a mosaic of sorts. Any thoughts?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*YES it is*GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh he's beautiful! Yes, definitely a mosaic. Looks like it might be a red check or strawberry, on a blue check grizzle.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow I wonder if she knows what a unique bird. She is laying eggs in her crate. I wish I had some fosters around. Thanks guys


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Grim,

Isn't she something  ...

....I once toyed with the possible idea of her being mosaic, and the fact that her mom layed (HER) egg in another's nest box had me wondering....who the father was???


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I've never seen a bird with that coloration before. Very pretty.


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful bird!


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

what a pretty bird, and yes it is a mosaic


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

That is pink! Never seen that.


----------



## mpigeon (Aug 25, 2011)

That Pigeon is beautiful!  I have no idea what breed it is.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

One of the most beautiful pigeons I have seen


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

This is an old thread but Whiskey is just so pretty! How is he doing?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Unfortunately my Whiskey girl passed away.....she was one heck of little pisstle, always held her ground, she lost her ability to fly and became dependent on me to take her everywhere around the coop except the floor. 

She was viciously chased to the nest by her mate one moment I wasn't inside the coop as she was picking up grit, and when I found her she died in my arms, I believe the grit went down her windpipe. 

I loved her and became so used to beeing with her so much i really missed her for such a long time.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Poor girl  RIP!


----------



## mpigeon (Aug 25, 2011)

Awww, so sad!


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

R.I.P well the pigeon had a great life with you being its owner, sorry about your bird


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

*Are these two birds moasaics?*

The first bird is black and white with one white wing and one wing with black secondaries. The secons bird has on white wing and one with barred secondaries? What's up with these birds. both came from the saqme hen but different cocks.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No, they aren't mosaic. Just piebald


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

hello

not a mosaic


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

But they are halfsiders, a yet unexplained phenomenon. I bred a few of them too out of purebreed magpie and baldhead capucin.
What were the parents?


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

poor bird , RIP to one one really beautiful bird


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

*Parents*



Henk69 said:


> But they are halfsiders, a yet unexplained phenomenon. I bred a few of them too out of purebreed magpie and baldhead capucin.
> What were the parents?


Rollers. Hen was back with white flights and white badge. Cock was a wild type with white flights.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Henk69 said:


> But they are halfsiders, a yet unexplained phenomenon. I bred a few of them too out of purebreed magpie and baldhead capucin.
> What were the parents?


They don't appear to be halfsiders... the first bird was buetiful, What a shame.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pidgey boy said:


> poor bird , RIP to one one really beautiful bird


Thank you.


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

i herd you cant breed mosaiac they just come along? would be great to produce some


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

19pigeonracer88 said:


> i herd you cant breed mosaiac they just come along? would be great to produce some


Yes, they are random genetic freaks.


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

beautifull freaks lol
looks like im only gna be breeding dominant opals to my racers as they garentue 50% dom n 50% standard, the only thing whats will shwo through dominant if bred with a mealy or grizzle rather than just blue bars n cheqs


----------

